

Linus Torvalds on git (video) - nreece
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8

======
petercooper
FWIW, this is the video that was cited by Chris Wanstrath (of GitHub) as what
got him into Git (on, I believe, his episode of the Changelog Show -
[http://changelogshow.com/105/2274-episode-0-1-0-chris-
wanstr...](http://changelogshow.com/105/2274-episode-0-1-0-chris-wanstrath-
from-github)). It was a video that caught my attention at the time too, but I
didn't get on the Git train for at least a year or two after.. _sheepish look_

------
memoryfault
Man, he really hates CVS.

~~~
Groxx
Having dealt even superficially with a large CVS repository... don't we all?
SVN is at least more stable.

~~~
wallflower
This classic essay always makes me chuckle. Especially when svn branching or
mergeinfo goes awry

"If Version Control Systems were Airlines"

CVS:

"Watch out for layovers, though. It can take hours to merge new passengers
into the formation properly, and it might take several attempts to take off
afterwards."

SVN:

"At checkin time at the gate, if more than one person arrives with a copy of
the same ticket, they are ushered into the “merging room” and each person is
given a brick. The door is closed, something magical occurs, and the one
person that emerges still able to walk is allowed to board the plane."

[http://changelog.complete.org/archives/698-if-version-
contro...](http://changelog.complete.org/archives/698-if-version-control-
systems-were-airlines)

------
TrevorBurnham
This is a video from 2007 that's over an hour long. Executive summary,
someone, please?

~~~
eccp
Summary: Linus hates CVS and, by extension, SVN. Talks about the importance of
distributed development and pains of the centralized model. You can work
offline. On centralized, trivial decisions can't be taken because they pollute
the central repository and leads to bad practices. Creating branches is not
the main issue, merging FAST is. Git performs/scales well, 22K files on the
Linux kernel repo, about 4 merges a day for 2 years since being tracked with
Git. Mercurial is good, but Git is better. Git uses SHA-1 hashes for the full
history, brings security against attacks and RAM/disk corruption.

